# My Brasillia is dropping to bits :( Please help!



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, maybe dropping to bits is a little over dramatic...

The shop I manage at the moment is using a ten year old, three group Brasillia. Currently it is dripping from both steam wand tips (both of which steam constantly) and from the hot water tap. I was wondering if anybody had any techincal advice









Cheers,

Seamus.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think Brasilia have a service centre in Leeds?

Might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome. Cheers man


----------

